
Official Google Enterprise Blog: Disaster Recovery by Google - ashishbharthi
http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2010/03/disaster-recovery-by-google.html#
======
boredguy8
There's still not a way to recover from user errors like accidental deletion,
which is a much more regular recovery activity where I work. And I don't know
what he's talking about with "everything after that point is lost" -- if our
mail stores went kaput, we'd still be able to queue mail for delivery when the
stores come back online.

~~~
cookiecaper
My grandma deleted all of the emails from her gmail account because she
thought that they were kept on the hard drive and she was getting a new
computer. :(

------
xenophanes
> To backup 25GB of data with synchronous replication a business may easily
> pay from $150 to $500+ in storage and maintenance costs- and that's per
> employee.

Per year? Per month? Dollar numbers for maintenance, without a time period,
have no meaning.

~~~
halostatue
Um. No, that's likely per month. I work for an online backup provider; the
industry price is up to about $5 per gigabyte month. I don't know our price
list, but I'm also comfortable saying that rate based on looking for an online
backup provider myself.

